# Coital alignment technique



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Is it true that studies have shown it is the easiest and surest way to achieve orgasm through clitoral stimulation for a woman while still letting the man penetrate? And that it is also physically easier so both people (especially the man) can last longer?

Do couples here use it regularly?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ntamph said:


> Is it true that studies have shown it is the easiest and surest way to achieve orgasm through clitoral stimulation for a woman while still letting the man penetrate? And that it is also physically easier so both people (especially the man) can last longer?
> 
> Do couples here use it regularly?


 What the heck is it? I am curious. What is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Coital Alignment Technique (CAT)

Yes it works, if you're not too fat. Otherwise your belly prevents your pubic bone from bumping the right place.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting a link Anon. I had not heard of it before. Gonna give it a try. To anyone who has done this, is it one of those that needs a lot of practice before it gets done right? If Mrs. Conan and I don't like it at first maybe practice will make it better. Just wondering.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

It absolutely does work. Didn't know there was a name for it, but when I looked it up.....sure enough, that is a common technique used by me and my wife. And, usually I go right from oral on her to this position, right when she's getting ready to blow. Works every time!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Indeed, it works very well. Learned about it 15 years ago and have used it ever since as one of our variations.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

It works better if you align yourself (male) where the penis contacts the G spot on each stroke,(Primarily the "out" stroke) If you watch her face you can tell if you're hitting the right spot. With practice you can knead her clitoral area, much like kneading biscuits (but be gentle. its easy to apply too much pressure. You want to massage the clitoral area; not drive it in like a nail) while stroking the G-spot.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LOVE love LOVE the CAT position!!!!! I was actually going to start a thread about it but see if was already done :smthumbup:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I have tried this and I know my wife likes it. I have never got her to orgasm but she definitely likes it when her legs are together, mine are on the outside, and I moved my body up a few inches hitting her area. She grabs my butt and puts her feet under mine pressing hard on them. I do last longer but this takes more energy and effort for my to move up and down.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Can this be done during female superior? I would like to try this but thinking it would be easier to do it myself than try to explain to H. 

Also does the trajectory of the penis matter? For each man their erection is going to take a different angle, no better or worse, I have just noticed everyone is different. Say a man had a very erect angle, as if their penis nearly touched their abdomen would this be painful do you think?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

MissScarlett said:


> Can this be done during female superior? I would like to try this but thinking it would be easier to do it myself than try to explain to H.
> 
> Also does the trajectory of the penis matter? For each man their erection is going to take a different angle, no better or worse, I have just noticed everyone is different. Say a man had a very erect angle, as if their penis nearly touched their abdomen would this be painful do you think?


Yes, both work for us but if you mean cowgirl by female superior then that can get her off in a minute or less if she is randy.
It works 'better' as she can align things to her liking.
Missionary with alignment will take longer.


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Coital Alignment Technique (CAT)
> 
> Yes it works, if you're not too fat. Otherwise your belly prevents your pubic bone from bumping the right place.


I can't believe I just now found out about this technique. Is this effective? I still don't quite understand it totally (for instance, am I all the way inside or just partially), so I guess I'll just have to wing it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

meow.


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

woof


----------



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome post. The video is great.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Which video is great? The one with still images?

My girl can't get off with PIV. I'm willing to try anything!


----------



## jdesey (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes those videos. Also Google G spot sex. Doggy style is one of the easiest ways to do that


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

GuyInColorado said:


> Which video is great? The one with still images?
> 
> My girl can't get off with PIV. I'm willing to try anything!


Had some success with this last night. She normally gets nothing from PIV, but there was some amount of moaning and getting into it, which was awesome from my perspective. I didn't mention anything to her - I just did it. Perhaps I'll share the article with her so she knows what to do better.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Was a lot easier to do when we were younger. 

Now I cheat, and use my tongue & a tool, with the same effect. 
(actually, a better effect)

:wink2:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Capster said:


> I can't believe I just now found out about this technique. Is this effective? I still don't quite understand it totally (for instance, am I all the way inside or just partially), so I guess I'll just have to wing it.


I think it can be depends on how hard you get. For me this doesn't work it only hurts but other methods together her off :grin2:

It's worth a shot I suppose


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

I tried this last night but maybe I didn't do a good job. I used my finger but next time I'd watch the video again and make sure I get it right


----------



## fatherof2husbandof1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thunder7 said:


> It absolutely does work. Didn't know there was a name for it, but when I looked it up.....sure enough, that is a common technique used by me and my wife. And, usually I go right from oral on her to this position, right when she's getting ready to blow. Works every time!


Yep. Didn't know there was a name for it, we just fell into it. Works without fail.


----------

